# what happened to "change"



## brassnipple (Apr 22, 2009)

My phone still isnt ringing the way I would like it too. On the news all you hear is how people are starting to spend money.:whistling2:


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

We don't count, when it comes to spending money. I think what they mean is that someone is buying products from stores.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

brassnipple said:


> My phone still isnt ringing the way I would like it too. On the news all you hear is how people are starting to spend money.:whistling2:


I cut back 2 trucks a few months ago, said I was going to do it all myself.That lasted 2 mo. I had to get them back on the road. I was loosing work from being behind. :thumbup:


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I am going kookoo bananas right now. I just got 50k worth of work that has to be done by 12-31-09 and it's easy to get plumbers, but this is all industrial and they don't fall off trees. I got two guys working right now, and need a couple more.


----------



## brassnipple (Apr 22, 2009)

Where do I apply!


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Im full speed ahead on 3 large contracts right now. Of course, it's all stimulus money. Wut happens when it runs out again? I dunno???

Oh wait a sec! We crash and burn........


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

brassnipple said:


> Where do I apply!


Our superintendent supplies my manpower. Where are you at?


----------



## brassnipple (Apr 22, 2009)

tinley park


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

slickrick said:


> I cut back 2 trucks a few months ago, said I was going to do it all myself.That lasted 2 mo. I had to get them back on the road. I was loosing work from being behind. :thumbup:


That sounds like me. Except that it just recently slowed down again. This year has been a roller coaster. I am giving it some more time to track the numbers and draw any conclusions. Like you, I tried to cut back and do it all by myself when things got really slow, but that didn't last long, got busy again, now I got the second truck running again, and of course it slows down for me after a couple of good months...sigh.:furious: Feast or famine style of work schedule makes it hard to keep a man gainfully employed.
I am hopeful, but realistic, I have a "plan A" and a "plan B" for 2010 depending on how things pan out.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

I don't believe anything reported in mainstream media anymore. As long as unemployment is still in double digits and the babyboomers haven't recovered their retirement savings, I think spending will be very modest.

The unemployment numbers only paint part of the picture, how many who are actually employed are under-employed or have had to take significant paycuts?

This year will end very well for us, but the entire year was a roller coaster ride.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

brassnipple said:


> tinley park


We have quite a few fitters from Mokena.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

service guy said:


> That sounds like me. Except that it just recently slowed down again. This year has been a roller coaster. I am giving it some more time to track the numbers and draw any conclusions. Like you, I tried to cut back and do it all by myself when things got really slow, but that didn't last long, got busy again, now I got the second truck running again, and of course it slows down for me after a couple of good months...sigh.:furious: Feast or famine style of work schedule makes it hard to keep a man gainfully employed.
> I am hopeful, but realistic, I have a "plan A" and a "plan B" for 2010 depending on how things pan out.


I did realize that it is better for me to have some help. If the trucks can just cover expenses and service my customers, we will be ready to roll while the other guys are still licking their wounds. :thumbsup:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

It very difficult to be a one man show. You hafta train like a professional athlete. Business is very good right now...Im getting a variety of jobs with alot of little service calls at $100 a pop to fill in the gaps. Today I hit 3 service calls in 1.5 hours and a total of 12 service calls for the day. Its been like this for a couple weeks now. Please make it stop. My hands hurt!


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> Its been like this for a couple weeks now. Please make it stop. My hands hurt!


Heh  Thought it was only me who's hands hurt from too much work. I've been going flat out, six days a week, and working all holidays since the beginning of July. And there's no end in sight. I'm not really catching up. Gets pretty tiring sometimes.


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

My year started off to be another record breaker (last 3 yrs in a row) than just before Summer things died down a little. Before it was a fair amount of large jobs, now it a few larg jobes and a bunch of small stuff. Small stuff gets me by but the large ones are my money makers. I have January pretty well booked up. Gotta make as much before tax time. NO ONE spends during April.


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

Well since just about everything they sell in the stores is made in China The economy is improving but in China. :furious:I am thinking of putting "Concieved IN China" on all my business ads maybe the phone will start ringing. :laughing:


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> It very difficult to be a one man show. You hafta train like a professional athlete. Business is very good right now...Im getting a variety of jobs with alot of little service calls at $100 a pop to fill in the gaps. Today I hit 3 service calls in 1.5 hours and a total of 12 service calls for the day. Its been like this for a couple weeks now. Please make it stop. My hands hurt!


What is this apartment work? How is it even possible to do 12 service calls in a day? How many hours? 

I remember talking to a guy from another plumbing co. recently. It was in the parking lot of a restaraunt where we had both just eaten lunch. I asked him how many calls he would run on a typical day. He says "12". I say "really, you must be movin pretty fast" but I'm thinking as I'm talking "12 calls a day and lunch too!" I did not believe him.

3 - 4 calls a day is usually my limit and if it's 4, I'm probably getting home late.


----------



## user2091 (Sep 27, 2009)

jjbex said:


> I am going kookoo bananas right now. I just got 50k worth of work that has to be done by 12-31-09 and it's easy to get plumbers, but this is all industrial and they don't fall off trees. I got two guys working right now, and need a couple more.


:thumbup: should I put my travel card in!!!!!!


----------



## user2091 (Sep 27, 2009)

Bollinger plumber said:


> Well since just about everything they sell in the stores is made in China The economy is improving but in China. :furious:I am thinking of putting "Concieved IN China" on all my business ads maybe the phone will start ringing. :laughing:


:no: ya as long as you charge like the chinese!!!!!:laughing: are you going to wallymart to buy your parts?:whistling2:


----------



## Flyin Brian (Aug 22, 2009)

smellslike$tome said:


> What is this apartment work? How is it even possible to do 12 service calls in a day? How many hours?
> 
> I remember talking to a guy from another plumbing co. recently. It was in the parking lot of a restaraunt where we had both just eaten lunch. I asked him how many calls he would run on a typical day. He says "12". I say "really, you must be movin pretty fast" but I'm thinking as I'm talking "12 calls a day and lunch too!" I did not believe him.
> 
> 3 - 4 calls a day is usually my limit and if it's 4, I'm probably getting home late.


 
start early finish late


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

smellslike$tome said:


> What is this apartment work? How is it even possible to do 12 service calls in a day? How many hours?
> 
> I remember talking to a guy from another plumbing co. recently. It was in the parking lot of a restaraunt where we had both just eaten lunch. I asked him how many calls he would run on a typical day. He says "12". I say "really, you must be movin pretty fast" but I'm thinking as I'm talking "12 calls a day and lunch too!" I did not believe him.
> 
> 3 - 4 calls a day is usually my limit and if it's 4, I'm probably getting home late.


 I dont do apartment work. I worked from 8:30 am to 10 pm with a 1 hour lunch and a 1 hr dinner break. But i billed over 15 hours. I think I had 3 done in the 1st 1.5 hrs of the day. It was around 2,000 in labor yesterday and over 6,000 for the week because i did a partial repipe through the attic on wed.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> I dont do apartment work. I worked from 8:30 am to 10 pm with a 1 hour lunch and a 1 hr dinner break. But i billed over 15 hours. I think I had 3 done in the 1st 1.5 hrs of the day. It was around 2,000 in labor yesterday and over 6,000 for the week because i did a partial repipe through the attic on wed.


Could you spot me a grand or two, till times get better?


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

slickrick said:


> Could you spot me a grand or two, till times get better?


 I could but I wont:thumbsup: I wouldn't loan my own family money....I dont make loans to anyone. I kmow you kidding but thats my policy:laughing:


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> I could but I wont:thumbsup: I wouldn't loan my own family money....I dont make loans to anyone. I kmow you kidding but thats my policy:laughing:


Great policy :thumbup:


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

bigdaddyplumber said:


> :thumbup: should I put my travel card in!!!!!!


Yeah, if you want to work right up till New Year's Eve.


----------



## brassnipple (Apr 22, 2009)

are you local 130 or 597.


----------



## Plumber911 (Dec 19, 2009)

Fu(k Obama and his change , unemployment wont reach over what did he say somewhere under 9%. all i no is that 2 years ago my company had about 120 tecs now there is around 10. Michigans uneploy is at %15 and thats just the people who r still collecting. if you count the peolple who's unemployment. has run out we are around %25-30. He is getting us in so much debt im gonna get sick I HATE OBAMA


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

Plumber911 said:


> Fu(k Obama and his change , unemployment wont reach over what did he say somewhere under 9%. all i no is that 2 years ago my company had about 120 tecs now there is around 10. Michigans uneploy is at %15 and thats just the people who r still collecting. if you count the peolple who's unemployment. has run out we are around %25-30. He is getting us in so much debt im gonna get sick I HATE OBAMA


Based on this elegant post, you obviously have an excellent grasp of economics. I am guessing you must have your PHD, and your understanding of the white house's decisions and their effects on the economy and unemployment are comprehensive and accurate. Great analysis.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Plumber911 said:


> Fu(k Obama and his change , unemployment wont reach over what did he say somewhere under 9%. all i no is that 2 years ago my company had about 120 tecs now there is around 10. Michigans uneploy is at %15 and thats just the people who r still collecting. if you count the peolple who's unemployment. has run out we are around %25-30. He is getting us in so much debt im gonna get sick I HATE OBAMA


Take 2 asprin and the Secret Service will call you in the morning...


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

brassnipple said:


> are you local 130 or 597.


Both


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Last night was our company Christmas dinner. We went to a fine dining restaurant that usually would be overflowing the weekend before Christmas. It was decorated beautifully in anticipation of diners; however, in the time we were there (3 hrs), we saw only three other couples.

Very sad state of affairs.


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm not nearly as busy as The Master, but this has been my best month this year so far - and I have no idea why. I usually do best in August and September. At my age, I don't particularly like working eight hours every day anyway. And I like the occasional day off to do laundry and so forth. What I don't like is an occasional day ON.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I've been turning down a few calls a day, every day for that last 2 weeks. I'll will probably work christmas eve and christmas day. I'm completely burnt out though. Time to raise prices.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Protech said:


> I've been turning down a few calls a day, every day for that last 2 weeks. I'll will probably work christmas eve and christmas day. I'm completely burnt out though. Time to raise prices.


Do you still run 2 trucks?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Protech said:


> I've been turning down a few calls a day, every day for that last 2 weeks. I'll will probably work christmas eve and christmas day. I'm completely burnt out though. Time to raise prices.



I've been getting that last minute rush myself. But, things look slower for the rest of the week. Probably just screwed myself with that last comment. Oh well, mo money, mo money.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

No. Desperatly seeking a non-loser plumber.



slickrick said:


> Do you still run 2 trucks?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

what you payin? I have plenty of tools, and my own van?


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> what you payin? I have plenty of tools, and my own van?


That one van down by the river?


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Tankless said:


> That one van down by the river?


No,
that van belongs to Feck.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Protech said:


> No. Desperatly seeking a non-loser plumber.


Leaves me out.


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

I have never lost anything in my life, except my arse. Do I still qualify for the job?


----------



## TheSkinnyGuy (Sep 15, 2009)

Protech said:


> No. Desperatly seeking a non-loser plumber.


 
good luck.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

May have to settle for a semi-non loser and make it work.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I guess so, I'm getting sick of getting home at 10:30 every night.


----------

